# خبر عاجل" ظهور السيدة العذراء في حدائق القبة"



## newman_with_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*خبر عاجل 
ظهور السيدة العذراء على قباب كنيسة السيدة العذراء بحدائق القبة .
وقد راها مئات الناس من المسلمين والمسيحين في ظل تواجد امني مكثف وسط جو من الفرحة من عموم الاقباط وسوف احاول ان اتي بلقطات حية من موقع الحدث .​*


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مش عارف في بأكتر من مكان بقولو انها ظهرت


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا ريت تقدر 
ربنا يعوض تعبك وبركة العدرا معاك *


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*انشاء الله هتظهر فى كل كنايسها*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*وهناك أخبار عن ظهورات فى كنيسة العذراء بمنطقة مسرة بشبرا, القاهرة, وسأتحقق من الأمر بعد قليل ​*


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انشاءالله


----------



## أَمَة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

[q-bible] لوقا الأصحاح 1 
28 فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ: «*سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَا*ءِ».
29 فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ وَفَكَّرَتْ مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ! 
30 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 
31 *وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. *
32 هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً *وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ* يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ 
33 وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ *وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ*». 
34 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟» ​35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ *فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ*.  [/q-bible] 


ها هو *الرب الإله العظيم يسوع المسيح*​ 
الذي حير عقول حكماء هذا الدهر، 
ولكنه ارسل ملائكته الى الرعاة البسطاء ليعلن لهم مجده، 
عندما شاء أن يظهر بيننا طفلا جديدا في مغارة في بيت لحم،
بعد أن أخذ لنفسه جسدا من العذراء البتول الطاهرة مريم بما يفوق كل العقول 
ها هو 
يرسلها لنا في ذكرى تجسده المجيد​ 
*ليعلن مرة أخرى*​ 
لقساة القلوب 

أنه الإله الحي الذي تجسد ومات وقام من أجل خلاصهم
لعلهم يتوبون​ 
*وليعلن مرارا وتكرارا*

لأبنائه الأحباء والغاليين على قلبه​ 
بأن لا يخافوا 
*لأنه معهم كل الأيام الى إنقضاء الدهر* 
وأن 
*أَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا*. 
وأن لهم اما ساهرة عليهم 
أعطاها لهم في شخص تلميذه الحبيب 
عندما قال لها على الصليب​ 
[q-bible]يوحنا 19:26 فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفاً قَالَ لِأُمِّهِ: «*يَا امْرَأَةُ هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ*».[/q-bible] ​ 
لنردد مع السيد المسيح​ 
[Q-BIBLE] يوحنا الأصحاح 20 العدد 29 "*طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا"* [/Q-BIBLE]​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اشفعى فينا يا عدرا .. احنا اولادك​ 
انا شوفت نورها فى الالف مسكن وكمان الناس اللى فى عزبة النخل ومصر الجديدة وعين شمس


----------



## newman_with_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*العذراء تظهر متجلية في حدائق القبة*

*السيدة والدة الاله القديسة مريم تظهر الان في كنيستي العذراء بالمليحة وبكنيسة ابي سيفين في حدائق القبة ويراها مئات الناس ويمجدون الرب وهو ما اسعد الاوساط القبطية وانا الان في موقع الحدث واسال الكثير من الذين راوا الظهور عن التاثير الذي تاثروا به عند رؤيتهم للام النور انهم احسوا بنا الله بعث لنا امه كي يعزينا ويفرحنا خاصة واننا في شهر التمجيد شهر القديسة مريم وسنواصل التغطية . 
يتبع ...............................​*


----------



## tenaaaa (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بركة صلواتها تكون معانا


----------



## zokiee (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*اخواني انا كمان شوفت النور بتاعها في السماء و لي اصحاب من العجوزة و عين شمس و ارض الجولف و شبرا كمان شافوها بركاتها تكون معنا*


----------



## ابنه الملك (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شفاعة ام النور تكون مع كل اولادها  امين 
ياريت حد ياكد لينا حكايه ظهورها فى مسره دى


----------



## newman_with_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*تكرر الظهور مجدوا اسم الرب ​*


----------



## sameh7610 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*صلواتها تكون معانا​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 ديسمبر 2009)

_يا عدرا اشفعى فينا .. احنا اولادك_

_عايزين فيديوهات...._​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بركه صلواتها وشفاعتها تكون معنا امين 

يارب عقبال كل كنائس العالم 

صليلى يا امى امام عرش النعمه
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء تظهر متجلية في حدائق القبة*

*بسم الصليب فيتمجد اسم الرب ​*


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء تظهر متجلية في حدائق القبة*

مبروووووووووووووك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء تظهر متجلية في حدائق القبة*

بركتك يا ام النور
سلام الرب عليكى​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء تظهر متجلية في حدائق القبة*

*شكرا جدا ليكم

العدرا معاكم

صلى لينا 

رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمام النورانى مالى السما
انا شوفت الحمام والنور 
وشفتها بالهئية النورانية على قبة كنيسة ليها من فوق البيت عندنا
حاجة فى منتهى الجمال
طوباكى يا مريم​


----------



## bant el mase7 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*​​مجـــــــــــــــــد مريــــــــــــــم يتعظــــــــــــــــم فى المشــــــــــــــارق والغـــــــــــــــــــروب كـــــــرموها عظمـــــــــــــــوها ملكـــــــــــــــوها فى القلــــــــــــــوب

+
+
+++
+
+​
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بركة صلواتها تكون معانا ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء تظهر متجلية في حدائق القبة*

*طوباكى ياعدرا طوباكى
شكرا على الخبر ونتمنى أن نرى الفيديو
بركة صلواتها تكون معنا جميعا أمين​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*الي رجل جديد مع يسوع / الخبر جديد ... وأنا فرحان وفي نفس الوقت قلقان ... من جهة أني فرحان .. فرحان طبعا" لظهور العذراء في أكثر من مكان لأعطاء سلام لشعب الرب في هذه الأيام الصعبة ... أما قلقي فهو يكمن في هذا الظهور المتعدد في أماكن كثيرة وأنتظر أماكن آخرى أتسائل هل هو تحذير وأنذار لشيء كبير سيحدث ؟ ... أم أن العذراء بتقول لنا أستعدوا أبني نوى علي المجيء الثاني ... أم ظهورها لباشارتنا بشيء جديد سيحدث عن قريب في مصر  بركة شفاعتها تشملنا جميعا" آمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *الي رجل جديد مع يسوع / الخبر جديد ... وأنا فرحان وفي نفس الوقت قلقان ... من جهة أني فرحان .. فرحان طبعا" لظهور العذراء في أكثر من مكان لأعطاء سلام لشعب الرب في هذه الأيام الصعبة ... أما قلقي فهو يكمن في هذا الظهور المتعدد في أماكن كثيرة وأنتظر أماكن آخرى أتسائل هل هو تحذير وأنذار لشيء كبير سيحدث ؟ ... أم أن العذراء بتقول لنا أستعدوا أبني نوى علي المجيء الثاني ... أم ظهورها لباشارتنا بشيء جديد سيحدث عن قريب في مصر  بركة شفاعتها تشملنا جميعا" آمين*



*بشاركك نفس التفكير يا عادل فبالتأكيد الظهورات الجميله دى مصدر طمأنيننه وفرحه كبيره لينا ولكن ايه هى الرساله من ورا الظهور الضخم ده .. المره دى مش مجرد ظهور بيصاحب معجزه ولا اقتصر على كنيسه معينه النهارده من الساعه 6 ل 10 اربع ساعات ظهور فى اماكن كتير  بيصاحبها انوار فوق السحاب فى عدة اماكن وحمام نورانى سابح فى السما شىء رهيب 
بتمنى يكون خير *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*ياترى العدرا عايزة تقول لنا إية
أسهروا وإستعدوا المجئ الثانى على الأبواب
ولا مصر سيحدث بهاإضهاد أزيد من الذى نعانية 
ولا عايزة المسيحين والمسلمين يتحدوا  ويفرحوا بميلاد رب المجد
ولا عايزة تقول مبارك شعبى مصر
أعتقد أنها عايزة تقول مهما حصل فى مصر
ف مصر للمسيح
نشكر الرب على هذا التجلى
بركة صلوات أم النور معنا جميعا أمين​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*أكسـياس أكسـياس أكسياس،

تى آجيا ماريا تى بارثينوس. ...


أم النور معاااكم*


----------



## أَمَة (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ياترى العدرا عايزة تقول لنا إية​*
> *أسهروا وإستعدوا المجئ الثانى على الأبواب*
> *ولا مصر سيحدث بهاإضهاد أزيد من الذى نعانية *
> *ولا عايزة المسيحين والمسلمين يتحدوا ويفرحوا بميلاد رب المجد*
> ...


 

هي أكيد تبارك شعب مصر
وأكيد هي بطمن ابناءها وبتقول لهم
متخافوش مهما حصل
ابني الهي والهكم معكم 
بس أهم حاجة انها
 *تُنْذِرُ المتاءمرين ضد ابنائها*
وهم يعرفون انفسهم.

إذا كان الرب معنا فمن علينا​


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ياترى العدرا عايزة تقول لنا إية
> أسهروا وإستعدوا المجئ الثانى على الأبواب
> ولا مصر سيحدث بهاإضهاد أزيد من الذى نعانية
> ولا عايزة المسيحين والمسلمين يتحدوا  ويفرحوا بميلاد رب المجد
> ...


*العدرا عاوزه تقولنا ...... وتبلغنا رساله من أبنها

لا تخف أنى معك

أفرحوا فى الرب*


----------



## mgde khlill (23 ديسمبر 2009)

كل الشكر للخير الجديد طالبين شفاعة العدرا لجميعنا ...  امين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء تظهر متجلية في حدائق القبة*

هى بتعزينا كلنا
مبروك لينا كلنا
السلام ليكى يا أم النور


----------



## عماد اسرائيل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء تظهر متجلية في حدائق القبة*

طوباكى ياام النور طوباكى اشفعى فينا عند ابنك الحبيب وشكراااا لكل الذين تعبوا فى تغطية الموضوع ونرجوا المزيد الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء تظهر متجلية في حدائق القبة*

*نتمنى ان يكون القادم خير لنا ولكل البشريه *​


----------



## twety (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء تظهر متجلية في حدائق القبة*

*امين ان شاءالله تكون بشارة خير
وهديه السنه الجديدة

شكرا للخبر يا نيو مان
*


----------

